# Pain in lower abdomen 10 wks pregnant



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi I wonder if you can offer some advise to me.

I have been having lower abdominal pain since sunday it comes and goes along with lower back pain, today it is focused on the left handside and feels like its coming through my back to abdomen, it is quite sharp when there. I have np such as constipation really and no probs when peeing, I saw midwfie yesterday for booking in appt and told her, she said to just watch out for abdomen pains and when I said about my back she said need to be careful as still very early.  Not much help and I now feel worse, she wasa locum and will not be regular midwife, my appt was only 20mins due to receptionist not paying attention, am now waiting for my proper midwife to call to finish booking appointment. I did ask if pain in back got worse should I see a GP and was told no point nothing they can do? so in that case do I just suffer she really was not helpful. Please could u just advise me on what I can do and where to go as I am at a lsoss

Mel


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may be worth seeing your gp as the pain may be due to a urine infection and he can test you. You are ok to have paracetamil for the pain,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Emily,

thanks for your reply, urine infection has been ruled out, have been to local EPAC and had bloods and swabs this morning, have to call later for results and have to go in on monday for scan, will et you know

Mel x


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Just updating, Had scan yesterday which showed my ovary is still very enlarged following IVF treatment, they also discovered a cyst, have been told if gets painful to take paracetemol and if becomes to much to head to a&e, fortunately baby is doing well, and done some somersaults for us which was great to watch, go back next wk for 12 scan

Mel x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At least you have an answer for it now, glad baby is doing well xx


----------

